
Show HN: Query-Params.js - cjsturgess
https://github.com/cjsturgess/query-params-js
======
cjsturgess
I know it's not much, but I made a very small, simple tool that fetches the
query parameters passed to a web page and makes them available under
window.location.query. I found myself reusing this a lot for different
projects and thought that I'd share. :)

~~~
cjsturgess
Feel free to do with it whatever you'd like. I figured since it helps me out,
it might help you out!

------
Nijikokun
Does it support PHP query format?

foo[bar]=x&foo[bar]=y

~~~
cjsturgess
It doesn't currently, but that's absolutely something I'll add.

~~~
cjsturgess
Just updated to support arrays, so {foo[bar]: ["x", "y"]}. Working on
splitting foo[bar] represent foo.bar

